
Ask HN: Do tech media/individual bloggers ever cover unknown products? - everrmore
All I can see is either start-ups, that have already been funded or products, that are new, but already quite popular...<p>Do any of them actually cover new products that are BARELY KNOWN (if at all) to anyone?<p>Maybe anyone knows a media outlet or individual blog specializing on covering unknown&#x2F;just-launched stuff...
======
matt_the_bass
It depends on the market sector, but many have trade magazines/web sites which
are always looking for editorial and advertising. If you can ghost write the
editorial for them, it saves them work. If you advertise with them, they may
write about you at another time.

To be effective though you need a compelling story.

------
PaulHoule
If you have something really new and interesting you can pitch it to tech
sites, bloggers, etc. and get some attention.

A lot of times people are pitching something that is not really that
interesting, or they pitch it in a way that reporters cannot turn into a story
that their audience can understand. (I've made that mistake!)

Generally if you reach out to bloggers and tech writers you will get some
response.

~~~
everrmore
> If you have something really new and interesting you can pitch it to tech
> sites, bloggers, etc. and get some attention

There is this so-called 'chicken-egg' problem with new products, when a
product is interesting only when has a lot of users... And this applies to a
really large number of new products... I'm myself in this situation right now
with my product... That's why I'm looking for a media outlet/individual blog
that could potentially be interested in covering a product with a small
userbase...

